# they say dogs don't pee and poop for revenge.I'm 99 percent sure my pup does



## taradis (Apr 5, 2017)

My 3 three month old husky would rather hold it for hours than to pee or poop in a place he doesn't want.And at least the number two is always done outside.Unlesss:
Well when i don't give him what he wants like my food or if i put him in my room for time out well then he will do it in an instant.sometime he will even look me in the eye and start doing it.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sounds like a response to anxiety in my opinion.

What do you do if he pees/poops indoors?


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Dogs love to smell and lick wee and roll in poo and sometimes even eat their own. From a dog's point of view poo and wee are wonderful stuff not disgusting as humans think it is. So you are therefore crediting a twelve week old puppy with being able to work out that human s have a completely different and opposing view of poo and wee to them and that by doing either will send a message to a human.

Dogs are smart but that's some association going on in such a young dog.

As said by @Lurcherlad your body language and / or your voice when you want your pup not to do something is causing your dog stress. Pups will poo or wee if they are stressed. It is nothing to do with a dirty protest.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

taradis said:


> My 3 three month old husky would rather hold it for hours than to pee or poop in a place he doesn't want.And at least the number two is always done outside.Unlesss:
> Well when i don't give him what he wants like my food or if i put him in my room for time out well then he will do it in an instant.sometime he will even look me in the eye and start doing it.


No.

Dogs are not vindictive. They don't make a plan to poop in order to sort you out for not sharing your food.

Some humans think that way - dogs don't.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

No, dogs don't toilet inside to be vindictive, especially a toddler (3 months old is still a baby). It's more likely that something you've done (probably telling the young pup off), has made it anxious. Putting pup in a different room is giving it separation anxiety and that's why he's pooping. When your pup wants your food you get annoyed at it for not stopping scrounging and your angry tone of voice and body language (even if you're not actually punishing the puppy verbally or physically) is stressing him out and he's toileting due to stress. Pup needs to go out every half and hour if possible, plus after play, food, drinking, sleep, or any other activity! If you see pup looking like he needs the toilet (sniffing, walking round in a circle, whining, etc) then you need to get him outside asap. Even in the pouring rain you need to stay outside. If after 10/15 mins there's nothing, bring pup back in then watch him like a hawk. 
They say the best training tool is a rolled up newspaper, when your dog does something undesirable, get your newspaper and hit yourself on the head with it a few times to remember to watch your pup!
https://www.thespruce.com/potty-training-puppies-pooping-2805076


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

taradis said:


> My 3 three month old husky would rather hold it for hours than to pee or poop in a place he doesn't want.And at least the number two is always done outside.Unlesss:
> Well when i don't give him what he wants like my food or if i put him in my room for time out well then he will do it in an instant.sometime he will even look me in the eye and start doing it.


How have you, or did you go about toilet training him? That could well be a factor in the problem you are having. Also what do you do if he does have an accident and toilets indoors? Again that can be a factor, if you tell him off or heavily reprimand him for accidents, it can actually make them nervous about going in front of you hampering toilet training and trying to teach them to go in the correct place, some will even sneak off and only do it out of your sight eventually. How do you clean up any accidents? If you are not cleaning with something like a purpose pet stain/odour remover any smells left can encourage repeats in the same areas or rooms too, you may not be able to smell anything but his nose is thousands of times more efficient then yours is.

Dogs don't plot or scheme and toilet to get at you, but they will tend to do it if they become anxious or nervous. Many people say that my dogs knows what they are doing because they look guilty or are doing it for spite. but its not usually the case far from it. At 12 weeks old he is still very young, even ones that have seemingly got it and are relatively clean are still not usually reliable for a considerable time yet, they still need reminding on a regular basis to go out.

If you can give more information of how you have been toilet training him and how you have exactly gone about it, then maybe we can make suggestions on how you can go back to basics and get him properly toilet trained. Have you still got pads or paper about in the house? That's often a common cause for dogs still toileting indoors, because it can confuse them, even if they are not using it or stop using it, it can still act as a cue that inside the house is still acceptable, some dogs will also start to go on things like carpets, rugs and soft furnishings instead, because these resemble the shape and texture of a training pad.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

If he looks you in the eye and begins pooping, do you get up and take him outside?

Pups don't normally go from sleeping or playing to pooping without giving off some signals, sniffing around, running around or turning in circles.

Maybe you are missing the signs that he needs to go outside.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
U're _"99% sure (Ur dog) pees & / or poops in revenge" _- ...while we're 99.999% certain he _*does not.  *_Stalemate!
.
He's also only 12-WO; he literally -just acquired- working function of his sphincters, the purse-string muscles that close bladder & bowel.
He needs time to learn what "full" feels like, & also develop muscle-tone to retain the CONTENTS of his bladder or bowel when they're full.
Neither of those happens instantaneously. 
.
He should still be on a potty-schedule - every 3-hrs by the clock, PLUS after any trigger event; triggers include waking from sleep, eating a meal or a large drink, active play, any exciting event [a visitor to the home, meeting someone outside, etc]. So every 3-hrs plus immediately after any trigger, out he goes, on leash, with an adult to supervise AND REWARD EVERY PRODUCTION - have tasty tidbits on U, as U cannot go back into the house to give him the goody; it's gotta be done on the spot, promptly.
.
.
U should also be *setting an overnight alarm for 3-AM* [assuming U go to bed ~11-pm to midnight, & *take him out as late as possible* B4 going to bed Urself].
.
When the alarm goes off, he's in his shipping crate in the bedroom, within arm's reach of the bed; kill the alarm, get up, throw coat over PJs & boots over sox, grab the leash, open the crate, PICK UP the pup & carry him [to shut off the waterworks temporarily], take him outside, clip the leash on, set him down, walk him to a place he's voided B4, wait...
don't chat, don't check yer mobile, don't play with him, WAIT. // As soon as he squats, warm sincere praise - continue that till he's done, & BEFORE he gets up, present that tasty tidbit right under his nose, still warmly telling him what a brilliant pup he is, a real Einstein, such a good good boy...
Pick up poop if need be [U have a bag, right?...], toss it, go back indoors, enter bedroom, Pup into crate, coat off / boots off, climb into bed.
.
10-mins elapsed time; a priceless investment in the dog U'll live with for the next decade or more. 
.
.
.


----------



## taradis (Apr 5, 2017)

[QUOTE="Lurcherlad said:


> Sounds like a response to anxiety in my opinion.
> 
> What do you do if he pees/poops indoors?


I say no pick him up and rush him outside


----------



## taradis (Apr 5, 2017)

kittih said:


> Dogs love to smell and lick wee and roll in poo and sometimes even eat their own. From a dog's point of view poo and wee are wonderful stuff not disgusting as humans think it is. So you are therefore crediting a twelve week old puppy with being able to work out that human s have a completely different and opposing view of poo and wee to them and that by doing either will send a message to a human.
> 
> Dogs are smart but that's some association going on in such a young dog.
> 
> As said by @Lurcherlad your body language and / or your voice when you want your pup not to do something is causing your dog stress. Pups will poo or wee if they are stressed. It is nothing to do with a dirty protest.


I know they like it.l've read all you said but he only does it then and he knows it's not accepted by us


----------



## taradis (Apr 5, 2017)

Sweety said:


> No.
> 
> Dogs are not vindictive. They don't make a plan to poop in order to sort you out for not sharing your food.
> 
> Some humans think that way - dogs don't.


I feel you.I do but then someone tell me why he only does it in those situations


----------



## taradis (Apr 5, 2017)

Sarah H said:


> No, dogs don't toilet inside to be vindictive, especially a toddler (3 months old is still a baby). It's more likely that something you've done (probably telling the young pup off), has made it anxious. Putting pup in a different room is giving it separation anxiety and that's why he's pooping. When your pup wants your food you get annoyed at it for not stopping scrounging and your angry tone of voice and body language (even if you're not actually punishing the puppy verbally or physically) is stressing him out and he's toileting due to stress. Pup needs to go out every half and hour if possible, plus after play, food, drinking, sleep, or any other activity! If you see pup looking like he needs the toilet (sniffing, walking round in a circle, whining, etc) then you need to get him outside asap. Even in the pouring rain you need to stay outside. If after 10/15 mins there's nothing, bring pup back in then watch him like a hawk.
> They say the best training tool is a rolled up newspaper, when your dog does something undesirable, get your newspaper and hit yourself on the head with it a few times to remember to watch your pup!
> https://www.thespruce.com/potty-training-puppies-pooping-2805076


Lol.the newspaper might work.I watch him like a semi hawk  I mean i'm a person and this is my first pet well i had a rabbit but he died of a heart attack.yikes.that was a bad month.I try to stay positive but i get so frustrated at times i start hitting the air
But yeah that made sense


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

QUOTE, taradis:

... he _*knows*_ it's not acceptable [behavior]...

/QUOTE
.
.
Ya know what? --- U are absolutely, totally, undeniably RIGHT.
.
He understands every word U say, he's just being a complete total sh!t, & he does it ON PURPOSE to pi$$ U off. He *wants* to be punished; he enjoys being scolded, smacked, & shouted at. He's a masochist & is just manipulating U to get what he wants: to be terrorized, threatened, traumatized.
He _*loves *_it, he LIVES for it.
.
.
OK. -- Is that what U want to hear? // Good, now let's get back to reality: a 3-MO pup who's just learning to control his bladder & bowels, & the humans he depends upon to help him with this learning think he's an instrument of Satan & telepathic. :Meh Yeah, right.
.
.
Good luck to the puppy. Signing off, now.
.
.
.


----------



## taradis (Apr 5, 2017)

Sled dog hotel said:


> How have you, or did you go about toilet training him? That could well be a factor in the problem you are having. Also what do you do if he does have an accident and toilets indoors? Again that can be a factor, if you tell him off or heavily reprimand him for accidents, it can actually make them nervous about going in front of you hampering toilet training and trying to teach them to go in the correct place, some will even sneak off and only do it out of your sight eventually. How do you clean up any accidents? If you are not cleaning with something like a purpose pet stain/odour remover any smells left can encourage repeats in the same areas or rooms too, you may not be able to smell anything but his nose is thousands of times more efficient then yours is.
> 
> Dogs don't plot or scheme and toilet to get at you, but they will tend to do it if they become anxious or nervous. Many people say that my dogs knows what they are doing because they look guilty or are doing it for spite. but its not usually the case far from it. At 12 weeks old he is still very young, even ones that have seemingly got it and are relatively clean are still not usually reliable for a considerable time yet, they still need reminding on a regular basis to go out.
> 
> If you can give more information of how you have been toilet training him and how you have exactly gone about it, then maybe we can make suggestions on how you can go back to basics and get him properly toilet trained. Have you still got pads or paper about in the house? That's often a common cause for dogs still toileting indoors, because it can confuse them, even if they are not using it or stop using it, it can still act as a cue that inside the house is still acceptable, some dogs will also start to go on things like carpets, rugs and soft furnishings instead, because these resemble the shape and texture of a training pad.


I take him outside a lot.after he plays after he eats after he drinks or wakes up.and every 20 min.I say no pick him up and rush him outside when he has an accident.I clean up with a vinegar (apple or white.Though my room still smells a big like (excuse my language) piss cause it has gone into the texture of the stones.But i usually don't let him in the room other than to sleep so he doesn't have accidents there anymore and the floor outside is different.I've never trained him to go inside.other than in the bathroom with a closed door in which he won't do it anyway (hates doing it in small closed spaces even with house training drops or even if he can smell his own).I am however tempted to teach him to go inside too cause I'm gonna have to move to an apartment in a few months and to a different city.


----------



## taradis (Apr 5, 2017)

leashedForLife said:


> QUOTE, taradis:
> 
> ... he _*knows*_ it's not acceptable [behavior]...
> 
> ...


I have nothing to say except that you are rude


----------



## taradis (Apr 5, 2017)

Sweety said:


> If he looks you in the eye and begins pooping, do you get up and take him outside?
> 
> Pups don't normally go from sleeping or playing to pooping without giving off some signals, sniffing around, running around or turning in circles.
> 
> Maybe you are missing the signs that he needs to go outside.


I do.No i really never miss it.


----------



## Darkangelwitch (Mar 16, 2016)

Seriously? He knows it's not acceptable?

He is a baby has has absolutely no idea - I really think you need to learn how to toilet train your puppy as you are expecting way too much from him. They do not pee/poo to annoy you, he doesn't know yet the "proper" place to go even though you think he does.

Read the sticky threads on here how to correctly toilet train him then follow it to the letter and stop expecting this baby to behave like an adult dog. He needs you to teach him with kindness and lots of patience and it is not something that happens quickly - it takes TIME.


----------



## taradis (Apr 5, 2017)

Darkangelwitch said:


> Seriously? He knows it's not acceptable?
> 
> He is a baby has has absolutely no idea - I really think you need to learn how to toilet train your puppy as you are expecting way too much from him. They do not pee/poo to annoy you, he doesn't know yet the "proper" place to go even though you think he does.
> 
> Read the sticky threads on here how to correctly toilet train him then follow it to the letter and stop expecting this baby to behave like an adult dog. He needs you to teach him with kindness and lots of patience and it is not something that happens quickly - it takes TIME.


Yes seriously.why are so many people so self righteous?even if I'm wrong you have no right to talk to me that way.and yes dogs know when their guardians are dipleased by sth.that is what i mean.omg the dog forums and the seemingly pet loving experts


----------



## taradis (Apr 5, 2017)

Darkangelwitch said:


> Seriously? He knows it's not acceptable?
> 
> He is a baby has has absolutely no idea - I really think you need to learn how to toilet train your puppy as you are expecting way too much from him. They do not pee/poo to annoy you, he doesn't know yet the "proper" place to go even though you think he does.
> 
> Read the sticky threads on here how to correctly toilet train him then follow it to the letter and stop expecting this baby to behave like an adult dog. He needs you to teach him with kindness and lots of patience and it is not something that happens quickly - it takes TIME.


And i did not say uacceptable i said not accepted by us


----------



## taradis (Apr 5, 2017)

taradis said:


> Lol.the newspaper might work.I watch him like a semi hawk  I mean i'm a person and this is my first pet well i had a rabbit but he died of a heart attack.yikes.that was a bad month.I try to stay positive but i get so frustrated at times i start hitting the air
> But yeah that made sense


By the way before you pound on me too the rabbit's heart attack was due to light getting switched off after a long time.I swear it ny the old gods and the new.the fire god and the many faced god.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

taradis said:


> My 3 three month old husky would rather hold it for hours than to pee or poop in a place he doesn't want.And at least the number two is always done outside.Unlesss:
> Well when i don't give him what he wants like my food or if i put him in my room for time out well then he will do it in an instant.sometime he will even look me in the eye and start doing it.


There is no way a three-month old pup understands an emotion like revenge. Amusing thought tho' @taradis. Pups tend to go where they like: kittens, on the other hand will copy their mum's habit of using a litter box. Something for you to work on. Husky pups are lovely...any pictures?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Sarah H said:


> get your newspaper and hit yourself on the head with it a few times


Love this! I can see where you are coming from tho'!


----------



## taradis (Apr 5, 2017)

Calvine said:


> There is no way a three-month old pup understands an emotion like revenge. Amusing thought tho' @taradis. Pups tend to go where they like: kittens, on the other hand will copy their mum's habit of using a litter box. Something for you to work on. Husky pups are lovely...any pictures?


Yes they are


----------



## taradis (Apr 5, 2017)

Calvine said:


> Love this! I can see where you are coming from tho'!


Yes that is probably the most effective method


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

taradis said:


> Yes they are


Thank you. He's a really cute guy!


----------



## taradis (Apr 5, 2017)

Calvine said:


> Thank you. He's a really cute guy!


Yes he is and he is yummy


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

taradis said:


> I feel you.I do but then someone tell me why he only does it in those situations


I had a dog from a pup and tbh, he would sometimes stare at what we were eating and would sometimes do the same...it was as tho' he got so excited at the thought that he might be getting something that he pooped himself in sheer glee! Maybe you could try taking him into the garden before you eat and hang about long enough for him to do what he needs to do, then have your food? I can see it's pretty awful sitting down to dinner and the pup craps in front of you! My pup was incredibly greedy and sure it was excitement.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

leashedForLife said:


> OK. -- Is that what U want to hear?


I doubt it to be honest.


----------



## taradis (Apr 5, 2017)

Calvine said:


> I had a dog from a pup and tbh, he would sometimes stare at what we were eating and would sometimes do the same...it was as tho' he got so excited at the thought that he might be getting something that he pooped himself in sheer glee! Maybe you could try taking him into the garden before you eat and hang about long enough for him to do what he needs to do, then have your food? I can see it's pretty awful sitting down to dinner and the pup craps in front of you! My pup was incredibly greedy and sure it was excitement.


That makes sense.It could be the case.Thanks a lot for the support.


----------



## taradis (Apr 5, 2017)

leashedForLife said:


> QUOTE, taradis:
> 
> ... he _*knows*_ it's not acceptable [behavior]...
> 
> ...


And FYI some dogs like any reaction.Including negative ones.So yeah he could very well live for it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2017)

taradis said:


> And i did not say uacceptable i said not accepted by us


Unacceptable not accepted, same meaning.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2017)

Read this helpful thread. http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/housetraining-your-pup-or-older-dog.75317/ Don't go hitting your pup with anything either.


----------



## taradis (Apr 5, 2017)

danielled said:


> Unacceptable not accepted, same meaning.


Umm no.Not here.not accepted by us does not mean it's unacceptable for a dog in general.It means we don't respond positively to it.understand?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2017)

taradis said:


> Umm no.Not here.not accepted by us does not mean it's unacceptable for a dog in general.It means we don't respond positively to it.understand?


Exactly, lol.


----------



## taradis (Apr 5, 2017)

danielled said:


> Read this helpful thread. http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/housetraining-your-pup-or-older-dog.75317/ Don't go hitting your pup with anything either.


I do not hit my pup.I hit the air or pillows


----------



## taradis (Apr 5, 2017)

danielled said:


> Read this helpful thread. http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/housetraining-your-pup-or-older-dog.75317/ Don't go hitting your pup with anything either.


Thank you


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

taradis said:


> I take him outside a lot.after he plays after he eats after he drinks or wakes up.and every 20 min.I say no pick him up and rush him outside when he has an accident.I clean up with a vinegar (apple or white.Though my room still smells a big like (excuse my language) piss cause it has gone into the texture of the stones.But i usually don't let him in the room other than to sleep so he doesn't have accidents there anymore and the floor outside is different.I've never trained him to go inside.other than in the bathroom with a closed door in which he won't do it anyway (hates doing it in small closed spaces even with house training drops or even if he can smell his own).I am however tempted to teach him to go inside too cause I'm gonna have to move to an apartment in a few months and to a different city.


It may be better if you use a purpose made stain/odour remover like urine off of similar that is specifically made for getting rid of urine smells.
http://www.urineoff.co.uk/

If you are taking him out after drinking, eating, playing and sleeping and every 20 minutes like you say then as far as that goes your doing it right. Puppies will just go where they happen to be at the time because they don't know any different. Have you had any successes when you do take him outside? Those first few times tend to be the most important. If and when you do get a success, then you can start to establish a toilet command, by using a word of choice as soon as he squats to go. If you use it every time he does start in the correct place eventually you should find he will associate that word with toileting and when he finally does you should be able to get him to go pretty quickly. Also I notice you don't mention that if and when he does get it right outside, any using positive re-enforcement. You do need once they have finished in the correct place to, gently praise the behaviour and give them a couple of high value treats, this re-enforces that he has got it right by rewarding the behaviour, and also will encourage him to repeat it next time. If you trained him initially to go in the bathroom, I'm wondering if that could be adding to the confusion. When mine come as pups they were taken out from the minute they came home, so there was no confusion they were 11 and 12 weeks when I got mine so about the age he is now. I think the best thing would probably be to go back to complete basics, and clean the flat with something like urine off or similar.

Look out to for circling sniffing and scratching about as this is often a sign that they are looking to go so you need to get him out quickly.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

taradis said:


> I do not hit my pup.I hit the air or pillows


Even if you don't actually tell him off or reprimand him, if you get tense and angry, he can and will pick up on the tension and anger in your voice and body language, so as hard and frustrating as it is at times, you need to remain calm and matter of fact when he gets it wrong, and praise and reward with treats when and if he does get it right and does it outside. Sometimes what can help is when you take him out not to specifically treat it as only a toilet trip and stand there waiting and stressed, but instead treat it as a bit of a play and interaction session, you often find that if the toilet trips have turned into a stressful and miserable affair for both you and him, it will take the pressure off
and once more relaxed they will quite often absent mindedly suddenly squat to go. You can then use the cue word when he starts, and then praise and give him a couple of treats to re-enforce it when he has finished. Don't rush him in as soon a he has finished maybe try interacting or playing with him for a few more minutes and then take him in, it will likely also give him a chance to go again if he needs too before going back in.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2017)

taradis said:


> Umm no.Not here.not accepted by us does not mean it's unacceptable for a dog in general.It means we don't respond positively to it.understand?


By the way nice way to twist what I meant lol.


----------



## taradis (Apr 5, 2017)

danielled said:


> By the way nice way to twist what I meant lol.


Sorry english isn't my first language and we have a lot of word play in our language


----------



## taradis (Apr 5, 2017)

Sled dog hotel said:


> It may be better if you use a purpose made stain/odour remover like urine off of similar that is specifically made for getting rid of urine smells.
> http://www.urineoff.co.uk/
> 
> If you are taking him out after drinking, eating, playing and sleeping and every 20 minutes like you say then as far as that goes your doing it right. Puppies will just go where they happen to be at the time because they don't know any different. Have you had any successes when you do take him outside? Those first few times tend to be the most important. If and when you do get a success, then you can start to establish a toilet command, by using a word of choice as soon as he squats to go. If you use it every time he does start in the correct place eventually you should find he will associate that word with toileting and when he finally does you should be able to get him to go pretty quickly. Also I notice you don't mention that if and when he does get it right outside, any using positive re-enforcement. You do need once they have finished in the correct place to, gently praise the behaviour and give them a couple of high value treats, this re-enforces that he has got it right by rewarding the behaviour, and also will encourage him to repeat it next time. If you trained him initially to go in the bathroom, I'm wondering if that could be adding to the confusion. When mine come as pups they were taken out from the minute they came home, so there was no confusion they were 11 and 12 weeks when I got mine so about the age he is now. I think the best thing would probably be to go back to complete basics, and clean the flat with something like urine off or similar.
> ...


We don't have access to those products in my country but I'll try to see what i can find for the sake of my room cause the vinegar works fine in other places.
What can i do if we move to an apartment.it's not as easy to take him outside and i don't want to put him in a crate when I'm out.in a play pen maybe.He doesn't like many commercial treats and if i have anything smelly in my hand he will get completely distracted by it.So I've just been praising him in a happy tone and petting him a bit


----------



## taradis (Apr 5, 2017)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Even if you don't actually tell him off or reprimand him, if you get tense and angry, he can and will pick up on the tension and anger in your voice and body language, so as hard and frustrating as it is at times, you need to remain calm and matter of fact when he gets it wrong, and praise and reward with treats when and if he does get it right and does it outside. Sometimes what can help is when you take him out not to specifically treat it as only a toilet trip and stand there waiting and stressed, but instead treat it as a bit of a play and interaction session, you often find that if the toilet trips have turned into a stressful and miserable affair for both you and him, it will take the pressure off
> and once more relaxed they will quite often absent mindedly suddenly squat to go. You can then use the cue word when he starts, and then praise and give him a couple of treats to re-enforce it when he has finished. Don't rush him in as soon a he has finished maybe try interacting or playing with him for a few more minutes and then take him in, it will likely also give him a chance to go again if he needs too before going back in.


I know but it gets too hard sometimes and i am with him 24/7.I wake up to him biting me and it's usually just me taking care of him and i just need to vent sometimes.And he even follows me into the bloody bathroom.I don't want to distress him but i too have my limitations


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2017)

taradis said:


> Sorry english isn't my first language and we have a lot of word play in our language


That's ok.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Tsunamibaby said:


> *Most of you ignorant self-righteous, pathetic and narrow-minded "dog owners" have never been so wrong. *


Wrong about what? 
No, not gonna click on the videos and up your views...


----------

